# 2008 STI? WHOA!!!!



## Orlandoech (Mar 26, 2008)

I took this yesterday for a local. 
_HUGE thanks goes out to Josh Mackey, Clint Davis and Armin Ausejo for their support, critique, and just being awesome and always taking time out to help me._


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 26, 2008)

Orlandoech said:


> I took this yesterday for a local.
> _HUGE thanks goes out to Josh Mackey, Clint Davis and Armin Ausejo for their support, critique, and just being awesome and always taking time out to help me._




looks professional send it to a dealership!


----------



## nick8888 (Mar 26, 2008)

Completely agree with ZHP, really does look professional. Great work


----------



## NikFan1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes Mr. O-man, you did a great job with this:thumbup:


----------



## atp_design (Mar 26, 2008)

very nice !

how did you do it ?


----------



## Traxtor (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, that's sweet! What was the settings? If I'm not asking to much


----------



## RKW3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Tiny bit oversharpened IMO, but overall it looks really good.


----------



## Orlandoech (Mar 26, 2008)

Traxtor said:


> Wow, that's sweet! What was the settings? If I'm not asking to much


 
Canon 40D w/ a 10-22mm (at 22mm)
Shutter Priority Mode (Tv)
1/40th Shutter Speed
Hanging out of a car window

Then some PP work to make it purdeee...


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Mar 26, 2008)

"Whoa" indeed, that looks great! Certainly send it to Subaru. I'm really just nitpicking, but I would have made the SS faster; the way the road is completely blurred and everything else is sharp as a tack maes me feel weird


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 26, 2008)

TamiyaGuy said:


> "Whoa" indeed, that looks great! Certainly send it to Subaru. I'm really just nitpicking, but I would have made the SS faster; the way the road is completely blurred and everything else is sharp as a tack maes me feel weird



for rolling shots u wanna go with a lower shutter speed to show the car is in movement
u dont wanna have a high shutter speed because it wont show movement


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 26, 2008)

I love this shot. Good enough for front of 2008 STi brochure!  LOVE IT LOVE IT!


----------



## NikFan1 (Mar 26, 2008)

ZackHughesPhotography said:


> for rolling shots u wanna go with a lower shutter speed to show the car is in movement
> u dont wanna have a high shutter speed because it wont show movement



 I was going to say????!!!!:lmao:


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 26, 2008)

NikFan1 said:


> I was going to say????!!!!:lmao:




haha i beat you!!!


----------



## NikFan1 (Mar 26, 2008)

ZackHughesPhotography said:


> haha i beat you!!!



 Ha I'm a newb but not that much of a newb lol


----------



## Heck (Mar 26, 2008)

Great shot!


----------



## Jermz_01 (Mar 26, 2008)

good job

it feels a bit bright over the top of the roof line... but... that might be me?


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 26, 2008)

Jermz_01 said:


> good job
> 
> it feels a bit bright over the top of the roof line... but... that might be me?



its you...


----------



## schumionbike (Mar 26, 2008)

hey, do you take picture of car for a living??? This is great.


----------



## Orlandoech (Mar 26, 2008)

schumionbike said:


> hey, do you take picture of car for a living??? This is great.


 
Not yet, maybe one day 

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Jermz_01 (Mar 27, 2008)

I agree with the SRT crew too... the emblem on the grill is a bit too shiny... and I still think the sky over the roof line looks off... but it's still a great shot!


----------



## fi0 (Mar 29, 2008)

so sickkk =]


----------



## 68Whiskey (Mar 30, 2008)

ZackHughesPhotography said:


> looks professional send it to a dealership!



I would send it to Subaru, you legally can not sell the picture to a dealership. Although I don't think they will buy it, I would do it for the hell of it. I am sure they have photographers in the advertising department.


----------



## invisibledemon (Mar 30, 2008)

send the pic to subaru international. not a dealership. 
they may want to do somehting with it or with you. 
most car companys have their own photographers but they may want to bring you on to do aome shoots of they like your pics. 

and those cars are so fun to drive, i work at a subaru dealership. i get to look at them all day. i want one, but couldnt afford the near 40k price.

great shot though, makes the car look like its gonna drive through my screen.


----------



## logan9967 (Mar 30, 2008)

very good, even with the fast shutter it shows movement with the ground blur, you have to think if its slower your both its cars they would turn out pretty blurry pretty quickly


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 30, 2008)

well when ever i shot car shots
i go down to 1/30
and have both driver turn there cruise control on 
and if its only ground blur and no wheel blur it looks stupid and photoshopped IMO


----------



## logan9967 (Mar 30, 2008)

ahh forget to mention wheel blur too, it does look dumb without it


----------



## cpelsy2k1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Great shot, i was traveling this weekend and did a lot of "out the window" shots, but i don't think anything i shot was this good!


----------



## Atreus (Mar 31, 2008)

great pic, however if you can get that glare off the subie emblem i think it'll be perfect.... IMO.


----------



## LisaK24 (Mar 31, 2008)

I absolutely love it :mrgreen:

good job!


----------



## createnetwork (Mar 31, 2008)

Fantastic, it looks like the car is actually jumping moving and going to come out the screen.  Great job!


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 31, 2008)

Very nice image. Although the sharpening is too strong.


----------



## Dylano (Mar 31, 2008)

Its a great picture but the subaru  logo on the front of the doesn't show to well from the sun.


----------

